# Music like Field?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I gave Field's first piano concerto a try and loved it. So I was wondering who out there had a similar writing style?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The piano concertos of Moscheles, Tomasek and Clementi are generally slightly more heroic than Field´s, but nice. Also there are some by Kozeluch, Kuhlau (rather Beethovenian), Ries, Bomtempo and Antonin Rejcha.

All *Hummel*´s concerti (piano and various combinations of instruments) are really superb, especially in the Chandos recordings.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I second Hummel, Ries, and Bomtempo.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Hummel, Kuhlau, and Weber are good bets. I'm a big fan of Field, and I would pick him over any "Field-like alternatives," though there are some good ones, there is no one quite like him.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I've been meaning to try out Hummel for awhile now, and I think this deicdes who I explore next. I may need to give Weber another listen. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Sterndale-Bennett is worth looking into as well.


----------



## 8j1010 (Aug 29, 2020)

Clementi or Kuhlau.
If you like Field's Nocturnes or Piano Sonatas, you will probably like Clementi's piano sonatas. There are a lot of them and some are similar to Field. My favorite of his sonatas are, Op.11, and Op.16, but I haven't to many of them. 





I've heard a few Kuhlau pieces and I think that they are similar in style to Field.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

*Jan Ladislaw Dussek *though I enjoy his solo piano music more than his concertos. YouTube has lots of them; here's one:


----------



## Grimalkin (Nov 12, 2020)

Id say Hummel,Bomtempo


----------

